# Artest trade ?



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

You guys think the Mavs would be interested in trading for Ron artest if so what would you want the Mavs to give up for him ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dallas Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Marquis Daniels
6-6 SG from Auburn
9.1 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 2.1 apg in 23.5 minutes 
Jason Terry
6-2 PG from Arizona
12.4 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 5.4 apg in 30.0 minutes 
Incoming 
Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. Johns
24.6 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 3.1 apg in 41.6 minutes 
Stephen Jackson
6-8 SG from Oak Hill
18.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.3 apg in 35.4 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +21.8 ppg, +5.3 rpg, and -2.1 apg. 


Indiana Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. Johns
24.6 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 3.1 apg in 41.6 minutes 
Stephen Jackson
6-8 SG from Oak Hill
18.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.3 apg in 35.4 minutes 
Incoming 
Marquis Daniels
6-6 SG from Auburn
9.1 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 2.1 apg in 23.5 minutes 
Jason Terry
6-2 PG from Arizona
12.4 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 5.4 apg in 30.0 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -21.8 ppg, -5.3 rpg, and +2.1 apg. 



Successful Scenario 
Due to Dallas and Indiana being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Dallas and Indiana had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement. 

Trade ID 
Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario. The Trade ID for this scenario is 2394469.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

The Mavs don't have anyone that would really make up for Artest... It would be cool to have Finley on our team, but he's getting old. I don't want Dirk... If we want to make this trade happen, I think we would have to involve someone that would help us defensively like Dampier or Bradley. Dampier is a good strong rebounder and can score some points, and Bradley is just taller than everyone else (he is a little weak also).


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

True Finley isnt as bad as allan Houston but almost.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Change in team outlook: -21.8 ppg, -5.3 rpg, and +2.1 apg.


Doesn't that give you an idea about how horrible an idea this is?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

mavsmania41 said:


> Dallas Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Marquis Daniels
> 6-6 SG from Auburn
> ...


Maybe Terry and Daniels for Artest alone, if the salaries and stuff work out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Doesn't that give you an idea about how horrible an idea this is?


But we get 2 more assists per game. Who cares about 20 points and 5 rebounds when you get 2 more dimes bro. Im all in for this great great trade.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Josh Howard
6-7 SF from Wake Forrest
12.6 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 32.2 minutes</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Fred Jones
6-2 SG from Oregon
10.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 2.5 apg in 29.4 minutes</td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Jonathan Bender
7-0 SF from Picayune HS (MS)
5.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 13.3 minutes</td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. Johns
24.6 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 3.1 apg in 41.6 minutes</td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_gr">Change in team outlook: +27.7 ppg, +5.1 rpg, and +4.8 apg.</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500"> <tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">Indiana Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl_np" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Fred Jones
6-2 SG from Oregon
10.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 2.5 apg in 29.4 minutes</td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Jonathan Bender
7-0 SF from Picayune HS (MS)
5.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 13.3 minutes</td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. Johns
24.6 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 3.1 apg in 41.6 minutes</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Josh Howard
6-7 SF from Wake Forrest
12.6 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 32.2 minutes</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table> 
RealGM wouldnt let me add in KVH...so imagine he's there (I think the salaries work)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Theo! said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate to say this to you brother, but no ****ing way.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Hate to say this to you brother, but no ****ing way.


He's joking. If it were Josh Howard for Freddie Jones alone, I'd be thinking about it for a while.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'd definately do Josh Howard for Fred Jones. But I wouldn't trade away Ron Artest to Dallas. They just don't have anyone in return who would fill in for him on the defensive end.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Lol

Dallas would really do Howard for Jones


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

ive got a brand new fresh idea

lets keep ronnie!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

naptownpimp said:


> ive got a brand new fresh idea
> 
> lets keep ronnie!


Co-sign.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

naptownpimp said:


> ive got a brand new fresh idea
> 
> lets keep ronnie!


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

wow both of those trades r horrible if you r trying to favor ur team id have a good one, how bout dirk,terry,finley,and stackhouse for edwards? i mean looks fair to me


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Just trade Artest to Detroit...we'll give you Carlos Delfino and a player to be named later! Hehehe. 

Indiana needs to keep RA.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Lope31 said:


> Indiana needs to keep RA.



Not even an issue. Indiana is not trading Artest. Period.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> The Mavs don't have anyone that would really make up for Artest... It would be cool to have Finley on our team, but he's getting old. I don't want Dirk... If we want to make this trade happen, I think we would have to involve someone that would help us defensively like Dampier or Bradley. Dampier is a good strong rebounder and can score some points, and Bradley is just taller than everyone else (he is a little weak also).


 Wait you dont want Dirk but you want Dampier?

Huh?


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

> Change in team outlook: -21.8 ppg, -5.3 rpg, and +2.1 apg.





Pacers Fan said:


> Doesn't that give you an idea about how horrible an idea this is?


 And we had this occur the moment Artest went schizo did we not?


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> He's joking. If it were Josh Howard for Freddie Jones alone, I'd be thinking about it for a while.


 Why would Dallas even think of doing that deal? 

The thing RealGM doesn't always show is - realism.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DannyGranger33 said:


> Why would Dallas even think of doing that deal?
> 
> The thing RealGM doesn't always show is - realism.


You'll see next year. It's a much closer deal than anything in this thread.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

One more proposal, to see what you think...I actually was planning to come and start a thread like this, until I saw it. But it didn't have the initial proposal I....proposed, which is:

Van Horn and Daniels for Artest and Pollard.

I think it provides you with a a good shooter/decent rebounder off the bench in Van Horn (as well as an expiring contract), and a solid shooting guard that complements Stephen Jackson well in Daniels. Whereas Jackson is a guy who likes to take shots, Daniels takes the ball to the rack, and I think that can work well for you. 

I think you guys know what we'd be getting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> One more proposal, to see what you think...I actually was planning to come and start a thread like this, until I saw it. But it didn't have the initial proposal I....proposed, which is:
> 
> Van Horn and Daniels for Artest and Pollard.


:laugh:


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

Theres no reason to trade ron, If you leave him on the team this year, we probably would be 1st or 2nd seed contending for a championship, why trade him when next year is the year all the guys will be together


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

The Chach said:


> Theres no reason to trade ron, If you leave him on the team this year, we probably would be 1st or 2nd seed contending for a championship, why trade him when next year is the year all the guys will be together


Not all the guys....

How sad if the pacers win it the year after reggie leaves.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Sad, but glorious.


----------

